# Tempmas 2010 results!



## shaunj66 (Dec 26, 2010)

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/tempmas10_prizes.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
Christmas may be over, but the joy of giving is still being felt by all the staff at GBAtemp. So, if you've just sat down to rest your tired and contently full bodies, you'll be glad to know that the <b>Tempmas 2010</b> results are now in! Did you win!? Excited to see who else won? Ready to moan and complain you didn't win in a random draw? Then you may or may not want to keep reading...

Yes, after sifting through the hundreds of entries, we've managed to sort a list of legitimate entrants from the cheaters (yes, we know who you all are - and so does Santa!). We then gave the list of usernames to long time GBAtemp member and friend, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Antoligy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Antoligy'}>Antoligy</a>, who independently ran the names through an automatic shuffling software that handed us a list of <b>32 winners</b>.

So without further delay, here are the <b>winners of GBAtemp's Tempmas 2010!</b>

<div align="center"><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->1st Prize:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Nintendo 3DS Pre-order<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

And the winner of the <b>Nintendo 3DS pre-order</b> is GBAtemp member:

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/XmasCracker3Left.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lolzed' target=_blank title='View profile for member lolzed'}>lolzed</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/XmasCracker3Right.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->2nd (surprise) Prize:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Supercard DSTWO Limited Collectors Edition<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

And the winner of the secret 2nd place prize, a <b>Supercard DSTWO Limited Collectors Edition</b> is GBAtemp member:

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/XmasCracker3Left.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CarbonX13' target=_blank title='View profile for member CarbonX13'}>CarbonX13</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/XmasCracker3Right.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->30 Runner Up prizes:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Wood R4i Gold<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

And the remaining lucky 30 that get the runner up prizes of a Wood R4i Gold are as follows:

<table border="0" width="100%"><tr><td width="50%" align="center"><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ProtoKun7' target=_blank title='View profile for member ProtoKun7'}>ProtoKun7</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DeMoN' target=_blank title='View profile for member DeMoN'}>DeMoN</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Defiance' target=_blank title='View profile for member Defiance'}>Defiance</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Lacius' target=_blank title='View profile for member Lacius'}>Lacius</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gnargle' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gnargle'}>Gnargle</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Oli181' target=_blank title='View profile for member Oli181'}>Oli181</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=parrasvolta' target=_blank title='View profile for member parrasvolta'}>parrasvolta</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tenentenen' target=_blank title='View profile for member tenentenen'}>tenentenen</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=rezen' target=_blank title='View profile for member rezen'}>rezen</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Pi' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Pi'}>The Pi</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sonicslasher' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sonicslasher'}>Sonicslasher</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=RandomOddness' target=_blank title='View profile for member RandomOddness'}>RandomOddness</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Magus' target=_blank title='View profile for member Magus'}>Magus</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bowser' target=_blank title='View profile for member bowser'}>bowser</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nooz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nooz'}>Nooz</a></td><td width="50%" align="center"><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=matt382' target=_blank title='View profile for member matt382'}>matt382</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=validb' target=_blank title='View profile for member validb'}>validb</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=iSneeze' target=_blank title='View profile for member iSneeze'}>iSneeze</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=geoflcl' target=_blank title='View profile for member geoflcl'}>geoflcl</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Cobalt-' target=_blank title='View profile for member Cobalt-'}>Cobalt-</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ahds' target=_blank title='View profile for member ahds'}>ahds</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Cyan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Cyan'}>Cyan</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lilfrankie' target=_blank title='View profile for member lilfrankie'}>lilfrankie</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Arras' target=_blank title='View profile for member Arras'}>Arras</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=3DStemp' target=_blank title='View profile for member 3DStemp'}>3DStemp</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Will123' target=_blank title='View profile for member Will123'}>Will123</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Billmaan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Billmaan'}>Billmaan</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bulit' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bulit'}>Bulit</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=x_r3ap3r_x' target=_blank title='View profile for member x_r3ap3r_x'}>x_r3ap3r_x</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=belzilep' target=_blank title='View profile for member belzilep'}>belzilep</a></td></tr></table></div>
Congratulations to everyone that won and thanks to everyone that participated! We hope you had fun trying to solve our tricky Tempmas trail.

Prizes will be sent to winners using the addresses you specified in the ShopTemp part of the hunt. If this is going to be a problem please contact a member of staff immediately. lolzed, you will be contacted separately. 

For those of you that just couldn't solve our treasure hunt and who didn't resort to cheating, below is the full set of instructions on how the treasure hunt could be solved.



Spoiler: Tempmas 2010 walkthrough



Full, official walkthrough:

1. The news article contained a single image representing a <a href="http://gbatemp.net/up/tempmas_clue.png" target="_blank">poem on a scroll</a>. The first letter of each line spelled out the words "WOOD R4I GOLD".
2. You could look around the websites for Wood R4i gold related pages. Wood R4i gold being downloadable software, the one place you should go to is FileTrip, our download center. Here is the <a href="http://filetrip.net/f21887-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-(R4iDS)-1-14.html" target="_blank">Wood R4i Gold</a> page. In the list of available version on the right of the page, you can find a special Christmas/Tempmas edition...
3. Select the tempmas edition and download the file. The file you downloaded is an image representing the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/d47-tempcast-the-gbatemp-podcast" target="_blank">TempCast</a> logo. Go to that page and listen to episode 12... why episode 12? People who have been around long enough know, episode 12 is an unreleased episode, and also it's the same episode we used for the 2008 hunt.
4. Episode 12 says talks about "cheap VPN" and "it's in the footer". That should lead you to the footer of any of the gbatemp network sites, where it makes mention of a company called "<a href="http://www.vpn1euro.com" target="_blank">VPN1EURO Internet Services</a>" which hosts the gbatemp network websites.
5. On the VPN1EURO.com website, if you go to the VPN Accounts category you will find a message giving you a $50,000 coupon, and telling you on what site you should use it. "A site that is not active", aka. Shoptemp.com
6. Go to shoptemp.com, find the Mystery/Secret Card. Add it to your cart 1 time, and check out.
7. Do proceed with the order (members must enter their real name and address if they want to get a chance to win, this allows collecting their address & name for delivery here), and apply the $50000 coupon to be able to get it 100% free. Once you finish checking out, if you did it correctly, the next clue will appear.
8. The clue says that you've got an <b>R4i Ultra SDHC DSiXL 3DS Plus Gold Pro v1.4.1 Upgrade</b> card. It also says there is only one place to find info about it: "the UFDI". The UFDI is the <a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Ultimate_Flashcart_Download_Index" target="_blank">Ultimate Flashcart Download Index</a>, found on the wiki.
9. The wiki entry for this card has a link to a YouTube video ("tutorial"). In the video at 1:16 you can find a very quick annotation with a link to the next step.
10. The link takes you to a GBATEMP TV video uploaded by shaunj66, which shows a video capture of Final Fantasy V (GBA) playing. It also hints at using G-Online, our release list system. Final Fantasy V is GBA rom #2507 on our list.
11. On the G-Online entry for that game, the 2nd screenshot has ingame text that basically says "look at Costello's PSN ID".
12. My PSN ID says "it's in the Beyblade question". That means you have to look for a question about Beyblade on <a href="http://ask.gbatemp.net" target="_blank">Ask GBAtemp</a>.
13. In the question, I wrote an answer which basically says: "congrats for getting this far. now what does 2507 mean? its an important number for 2 important people on the temp", it hints at my and shaun's birthday (both 25/07). Another clue in the post says "it's the 2004 one". On people's birthdays GBAtemp usually has a birthday thread. Look for the one from 2004... you can google "happy birthday shaun and costello" for example, the first result should take you to a topic created by dice in 2004. Thats where the next clue is.
14. In that thread there is a picture of the GBAtemp Mobile logo. Go to <a href="http://m.gbatemp.net" target="_blank">http://m.gbatemp.net</a> ... in the "contact" page.
15. It says to search for "TM-HUNT-" and a particular number (changing every day or so). You have to search for that on the GBAtemp search engine. When you do so, you will receive the final instructions to send your entry.



Once again, merry Christmas and well done to the winners and thanks to everyone for taking part in Tempmas 2010!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## The Pi (Dec 26, 2010)

Woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## iFish (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats lolzed and everybody else!


----------



## redact (Dec 26, 2010)

congrats lolzed, now get on #gna more often


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh fuck, I made it to step 13 and thought it was like the day GBAtemp Temp was DDOS'd by NASA for secrets about the Soviet's Space Shuttle program or some shit... was searching for days for that clue... NICE!

Congrats to everyone and Happy Holidays!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to all ya guys and gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy holidays!


----------



## injection18 (Dec 26, 2010)

What ?! I haven't won  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Give me my 3DS I want it now !!!!


... just kidding, the game was fun, Thank You for organizing it,
and congrats to the winners !


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratz to the winners!!


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners and to the Gbateam. Who was the first to complete the Tempmas... The PI  ?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

What? I failed on the last clue? 
Congrats to the winners


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the winners and to the Gbateam. Who was the first to complete the Tempmas... The PI  ?


a guy called Rowan, he finished it within the first few hours!
didnt win anything, sadly...


----------



## Thoob (Dec 26, 2010)

Well done everyone! I only got as far as step 11, couldn't figure out where to find Costello's PSN ID...


----------



## basher11 (Dec 26, 2010)

damn, i didn't know what to do after wood r4 gold. :|
lol.


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to the Winners.
Can someone tell me how many have entered?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 26, 2010)

Wonder if I completed it correctly and was in the draw.. I know I definitely got to the last step and send the pm to the guy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to all who won!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even if you didn't win, it's the effort that counts, right? As long as you didn't cheat, that is >_>

Congrats to you all for trying!


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 26, 2010)

how many people actually completed it?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to all you lucky swines. I was stumped by step #5 and gave it up as a bad job.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lolzed



is officially the luckiest person on earth


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 26, 2010)

christmas events just arent made for me

grats to everyone else though


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> how many people actually completed it?



I read 300+ somewhere...


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to all those winners! Too bad I wasn't able to participate this year, maybe next year.


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

...3DStemp?

Yeah, that doesn't sound like a duplicate....


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ...3DStemp?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't sound like a duplicate....


There are several 0 -5 posters that won something.


----------



## blow_fly98 (Dec 26, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ...3DStemp?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't sound like a duplicate....


One of those lucky people who joined just for Tempmas '10.
EXTREMELY lucky.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2010)

lolzed..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lucky bastard... gimme the 3DS, jk congrats on winning .Im getting a launch 3DS anyways XD

Damn didnt even get an R4i, I have never won a tempmas contest 2 years straight... oh wait make that gbatemp contest


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ...3DStemp?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't sound like a duplicate....


...say the frustrated, bad mouthed losers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is a perfectly valid winning entry. 
not a duplicate, not behind a proxy/VPN, just a regular user who thought he'd enjoy tempmas with the rest of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I may have spoken too fast... even though he passed all our tests (IP verifications etc.), our secret detective p1ngpong found out that its actually (99% confirmed) Hatsu!
so we'll need to do a redraw for 1 prize if its confirmed ...


----------



## evandixon (Dec 26, 2010)

I would have gone further, but I didn't trust a site in China with my address with no guarentee of getting anything.


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2010)

I would like to know how fast it went from the time they signed up to the time they completed the hunt, I mean... some of the questions shoul've been hard to understand for a newcomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the index of flashcards for example... Not that I don't think they deserve it! Just would like to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to everybody who won something, especially lolzed, CarbonX13 and Cyan


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed
*sore loser*


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 13. In the question, I wrote an answer which basically says: "congrats for getting this far. now what does 2507 mean? its an important number for 2 important people on the temp", it hints at my and shaun's birthday (both 25/07). Another clue in the post says "it's the 2004 one". On people's birthdays GBAtemp usually has a birthday thread. Look for the one from 2004... you can google "happy birthday shaun and costello" for example, the first result should take you to a topic created by dice in 2004. Thats where the next clue is.



Shiiiiiit, I *DO* remember something about you two being test-tube clone babies artificially animated on the same exact day now... fuccck.


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you checked em all out...

You can see why I'm suspicious, though...0 posts, joined the day after tempmas started, and a name that describes the site more than a user...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... yeah if you were one of the winners you wouldnt give shit


----------



## tropireno (Dec 26, 2010)

Question:  How exactly was one supposed to translate "Search for TEMPMAS" that was in the last clue into "Search for TM-HUNT-"?
It was the very last clue I got to before I had to quit and now that I know I was 1 step away from entering, I'm sad that I didn't get it.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> I would have gone further, but I didn't trust a site in China with my address with no guarentee of getting anything.


Yeah umm, about that, since I lost and all... can I have my address back plz Costello


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2010)

tropireno said:
			
		

> Question:  How exactly was one supposed to translate "Search for TEMPMAS" that was in the last clue into "Search for TM-HUNT-"?
> It was the very last clue I got to before I had to quit and now that I know I was 1 step away from entering, I'm sad that I didn't get it.



that clue kept changing, the last one was "TEMPMAS-111084" for example.
tm-hunt-2507, tm-hunt-something, and eventually tempmas-111084.
you can still try it out...


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 26, 2010)

tropireno said:
			
		

> Question:  How exactly was one supposed to translate "Search for TEMPMAS" that was in the last clue into "Search for TM-HUNT-"?
> It was the very last clue I got to before I had to quit and now that I know I was 1 step away from entering, I'm sad that I didn't get it.



They cahnged it. When I have entered it was "Search for TM-HUNT-"
EDIT: What costello said is right


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> tropireno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did i forget a minus?
I was - close to been entered into the draw. I though i had the wrong person ( I was doing it on AW day) and tried yours and shaunj66 number.
Anyway, there will hopefully be a chance next year.


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG, i won a R4i Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I am so happy!!! I had like 15 tabs open, i was going crazy searching for clues and i cant believe i finished it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much to all of the GBAtemp Staff and congrats to all the other winners!!!


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 26, 2010)

shii xD i havent won anything xD but it was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 congratulations to lolzed, you lucky one


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> tropireno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To stop cheats? Nice


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Eugh! I got fooled twice! (Once, my brother did a challenge: if I could find my present early, I would get to open the present early and have a $5 bonus! The present ended up being under the Chistmas tree.) I knew that that "4 if U see 1 carefully" line had the special hint, but...

...I shall prepare for the next one.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 26, 2010)

lol at that one double account...

the other 23 christmas events i took part in all had some kind of 1 month registered rule to prevent that stuff to some degree


----------



## Paarish (Dec 26, 2010)

man didn't win anything... oh well always next year.
Congratz to the people who did win!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2010)

No win in this one but atleast I won in Martins art contest


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang. I didn't win anything. :/
Congrats lolzed.


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2010)

By the way: May I ask which entry number I had? I thought I was around number 6 at least... (the profile view counter on tmlover's said 6 when I got to his profile)


----------



## Magus (Dec 26, 2010)

uh i've already sent a PM to shaunj66 but i'll ask here too...
i was in a hurry when i gave an address to the shoptemp part so it's a made-up one... is that going to be a problem?


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 26, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> uh i've already sent a PM to shaunj66 but i'll ask here too...
> i was in a hurry when i gave an address to the shoptemp part so it's a made-up one... is that going to be a problem?








 dont you trust shoptemp ?


----------



## Westside (Dec 26, 2010)

What's the point of giving it to lolzed??  The 3ds is twice the size of a pichu.
Just kidding, congratz to the winners.


----------



## Amici (Dec 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> tropireno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! _This._

I did everything exactly right, but I missed the 'minus' sign. Entered TEMPMAS111084, and TEMPMAS 111084 on GBAtemp search, but never tried the 'minus' sign. After looking for hours for another solution, I gave up, figured I wouldn't win anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a minus sign away from the draw, crap.

Oh well, them's the breaks =P Hopefully I can win next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats to all the winners! (damn I'm jealous)


----------



## naruses (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats Lolzed!!!, you lucky bastard!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2010)

Just hoping for next year.What next years prize a 3ds flashcart ?


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry for posting again its 2:29am atm and i cant sleep now because im so excited i won. This is the first time i have ever won a competition before and i'm so stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again to everyone who participated and lolzed you are one lucky bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I just ran into my room and woke her up to tell her i won, she didnt seem to happy when she looked at the clock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha. Well im off to bed now, congrats again


----------



## tranfeer (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations on all winners.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations, winners!

I love games like this, too bad I forgot to participate! I'm anticipating next year!


----------



## Marcoao (Dec 26, 2010)

LAME!!!!!!!!!!!! I finished all but one step, I didn't use the "-"


----------



## person66 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratz to everyone who won, your luckier then me.

Oh well, it was fun just completing the contest.


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 26, 2010)

Amici said:
			
		

> I was a minus sign away from the draw, crap.


As was I... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations winners.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

The first clue was obvious but with the last wood firmware 1.20 just released and its misleading poem It was tricky... It takes me a while to search for something else like filetrip... 



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... If any...


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooray, I won an R4i Gold!
Was hoping for the 3DS, but still


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 26, 2010)

Me no win anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always get unlucky in raffle draws.

Congratulations to everyone who did, anyone not want theirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 26, 2010)

My brother won a Wood R4i Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Although he doesn't have a DSi


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats lolzed and all other winners. I didn't win anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Costello: Has it been confirmed that 3DSTemp is Hatsu?


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2010)

I won an R4I Gold! Yay! Winning something every once in a while feels good


----------



## jusmii (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a blast for sure, and there is always next year


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> edit: I may have spoken too fast... even though he passed all our tests (IP verifications etc.), our secret detective p1ngpong found out that its actually (99% confirmed) Hatsu!
> so we'll need to do a redraw for 1 prize if its confirmed ...



*ahem*

I hate to say i told you so, but....

I think I deserve an apology.

/pain-in-the-ass


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to the winners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just happy that I was actually able to solve the riddles myself, although, well actually there was a slight difference in how I did it.

I think I did it so early that things changed a little, when I got to the tutorial video on youtube, I checked out the GBAtemp youtube channel, and it was there that I saw the video for the G-online clue, not on GBAtemp TV.

Was my entry still valid? After all, there's proof on the GBAtemp youtube channel that they may've removed the clue at some point, since there was a user talking about "the weird final fantasy video"


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 26, 2010)

Personally, I think this was rigged.

First of all, if I wanted to get flashcart files, I wouldn't go to Filetrip, I'd go to the manufacturer's website.
Second, if I got a $50,000 coupon for Shoptemp, I'd say "Holy crap, I've got a virus!  I mean, shoptemp doesn't even ship anything anymore."

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 26, 2010)

Yayyy, won an R4i gold! Better than nothing eyy? Thanks GBAtemp


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 26, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
i didn't win

how many people actually finished tempmas?


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this was rigged.
> 
> First of all, if I wanted to get flashcart files, I wouldn't go to Filetrip, I'd go to the manufacturer's website.
> Second, if I got a $50,000 coupon for Shoptemp, I'd say "Holy crap, I've got a virus!  I mean, shoptemp doesn't even ship anything anymore."
> ...



OHMAIGOD A VIRUS THAT EDITS OTHER PEOPLE'S WEBPAGES TO DISPLAY A VAGUE MESSAGE ABOUT A COUPON FOR SOMETHING!

THOSE TRICKY TRICKY HACKERS


----------



## princeEyeless (Dec 26, 2010)

congrats to all the winners especially lolzed for winning the 3ds..good thing I do not participate in this contest if I join I'm sure the loser..


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh fuck... I feel like swimming all the way and drowning at the seashore...
How the hell was I supposed to know I should add the "minus" (-) sign on the search? For me it says exactluy like this:
"Search for "TEMPMAS" followed by the number corresponding to the ID of the person in charge of magazine staff for more information."
No minus. For whoever got the "TM-HUNT-" clue, it was easier, since it alreay got the minus sign... Unfair.
But ok, winners are winners, losers are losers (isn't that a saying like "Winners keepers?" or something like that?)

Congrats to the champions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey lolzed, remember that favour you owe me...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Realistically, the R4i was as high as I had expected to get, and I was also one of those that suspected a Tempcard would be the mystery prize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hunt was great fun, so thanks to those who arranged it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was actually the third person to finish. Once I managed to get the Tempcast clue (i.e. realising I had to download the logo) I shot through the rest of it. In total it only took me maybe 3 hours or so.

I admit, I did go an unorthodox way about the second clue though; I went to Another World's profile, and found the Tempmas version uploaded when I changed the URL to take me to Costello's profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As soon as I had the Tempcast clue I immediately went to Episode 12 because I knew about it (I wasn't here for the 2008 competition, but I remember "I wonder what you'd see if you looked at the answer in the glossary"). I guess I know my way around here pretty well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may not have won, but I have more than enough to buy a 3DS when they're on general sale anyway, but thanks again for the competition. It was fun!


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2010)

I used a... different... way to find the tempcast clue. I had no idea about Ep 12, but because IE refused to load the page correctly I tried checking out the source, and I found one of the MP3 files was uploaded to gbatemp.net/up and had a weird name. Copied and pasted that in the adress bar to get the clue.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang, the first clue was really that? I was trying to find another clue in the poem since that seemed far too obvious and more of an easter egg than a clue. plus I had no idea where to go with it but the r4i website, which lead nowhere...


----------



## Magus (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> he first clue was obvious but with the last wood firmware 1.20 just released and its misleading poem It was tricky...



yea,that's why i asked if there were fake clue,i tought the poem was the clue! and here's the funny thing... since the poem said that the goblins were waiting for "another world" i tought it was referring to the fact that the last firmware added compatibility to ninokuni (which is also called ninokuni - the another world) so when i went to the ninokuni page i was pissed because i didn't know if i was on the right track or not because the contest was so vague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think once again the rule should have been more clear....

also i had a little trouble with clue number 3,i don't understand spoken english very well but i couldn't say that because that would spoil the nature of the clue so it was quite frustating to me.... i would have trascribed what it said,put it into a txt file and put that txt file in the "download" section,that way it also hides the whole thing better since you don't notice one of the podcast has a much shorter description and a lack of download button


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Dec 26, 2010)

Dam it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lost. I was for sure hoping I won. I hope you enjoy my 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD


----------



## jan777 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol, finally.

I didnt enter because I accidentally found a guide. fuck that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It spoiled tempmas for me.
So i just went and tried to get up to the last clue, But cant, because it didnt tell us to put a "-".






 that must have stalled a lot of members.

Anyway, congrats to lolzed! so lucky to get a 3DS so early!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this was rigged.
> 
> First of all, if I wanted to get flashcart files, I wouldn't go to Filetrip, I'd go to the manufacturer's website.
> Second, if I got a $50,000 coupon for Shoptemp, I'd say "Holy crap, I've got a virus!  I mean, shoptemp doesn't even ship anything anymore."
> ...


It wasn't rigged at all.
This is a GBAtemp Network competition, and the manufacturers aren't part of the network, while FileTrip is. The fact that ShopTemp doesn't ship (and the fact the previous clue said to use the coupon on a shop that isn't active anymore) should have been a clue in itself. Don't question the integrity of the competition just because you couldn't figure it out.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It wasn't rigged at all.
> This is a GBAtemp Network competition, and the manufacturers aren't part of the network, while FileTrip is. The fact that ShopTemp doesn't ship (and the fact the previous clue said to use the coupon on a shop that isn't active anymore) should have been a clue in itself. Don't question the integrity of the competition just because you couldn't figure it out.



I second ProtoKun7.


----------



## Cobalt- (Dec 26, 2010)

To be honest, I don't really need the R4i.  I've already got a decent flash cart.  I was mostly just having fun with the puzzles.  Is it possible to let someone else get that?


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no problem with the clues. The shoptemp made it even more obvious with the coupon and I personally only go to filetrip for firmware


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 26, 2010)

i was aiming for the mystery prize


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

Firstly, I'd just like to say congrats to all the winners, you really did outdo yourselves by being some of the few to successfully finish the trail.


			
				thedicemaster said:
			
		

> how many people actually completed it?
> there were at least 140 legitimate entries to the competition, which means there was a much higher chance of winning than usually - and of those entrants, it was mainly active tempers, as opposed to the usual riffraff of newcomers
> 
> 
> ...


You can probably either request for a redraw, or PM Costello or shaunj66 with a request of where to ship it. If those two fail, you can always just send it off to someone else.


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobalt- said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't really need the R4i.  I've already got a decent flash cart.  I was mostly just having fun with the puzzles.  Is it possible to let someone else get that?



if you want, and the admins allow it, i would like to have the price


----------



## The Pi (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobalt- said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't really need the R4i.  I've already got a decent flash cart.  I was mostly just having fun with the puzzles.  Is it possible to let someone else get that?


PM Costello and ask him to draw another winner to replace you.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have enough money for Nintendo 3ds.


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 26, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this was rigged.
> 
> First of all, if I wanted to get flashcart files, I wouldn't go to Filetrip, I'd go to the manufacturer's website.
> Second, if I got a $50,000 coupon for Shoptemp, I'd say "Holy crap, I've got a virus!  I mean, shoptemp doesn't even ship anything anymore."
> ...


You sound a bit mad that you didn't win, bro.
I always go to Filetrip for my firmware - Wood isn't official, after all.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched "Another World" page a couple of time since his signature was "I'm away...". Further I run after some stupid goblins and lately misunderstood VPN first as _"Via PM"_ and ... send a PM to Shaunj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   ... not to mention I definitively disqualify myself after a misleading search on VPN  and a very stupid shout against what I found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I was just playing for the fun


----------



## jan777 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobalt- said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't really need the R4i.  I've already got a decent flash cart.  I was mostly just having fun with the puzzles.  Is it possible to let someone else get that?


Can I have it?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

Cobalt- said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't really need the R4i.  I've already got a decent flash cart.  I was mostly just having fun with the puzzles.  Is it possible to let someone else get that?



what about giving it to one of those poor users that have horrible r4 clones  like r4i king and others wen i was thinking on entering this i was thinking if i win a r4igold  i was going to give the card  to someone like that.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 26, 2010)

ITT: Butthurt losers who think the contest was rigged.  Are you serious?  It didn't seem rigged at all..


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm curious as how they figured out who cheated and who didn't cheat. It's been bugging me for a while...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I'm curious as how they figured out who cheated and who didn't cheat. It's been bugging me for a while...


There were detection measures in place for each clue,  also after the results were drawn each winner was manually checked (and we were forced to remove one entry from the list, although not mentioning who) and finally IPs were checked as a safety measure.


----------



## Magus (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon - costello wrote that



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> that clue kept changing, the last one was "TEMPMAS-111084" for example.
> tm-hunt-2507, tm-hunt-something, and eventually tempmas-111084.
> you can still try it out...



i guess if you followed the TM-HUNT-2507 clue on the last day,that would have shown that you cheated because the clue would have changed....


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, but do those detection measures applied to external sites like youtube? And the VPN site?  And Manually check what? Just really curious about the technical side on the contest.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but do those detection measures applied to external sites like youtube? And the VPN site?  And Manually check what? Just really curious about the technical side on the contest.


Recently the footer of all the sites in the GBAtemp network changed to include "Hosted by VPN1EURO Internet Services", and that is as a result of a partnership between the two entities. From there I'm sure you can work out that something was done specially for the contest.
As for YouTube, there was obviously nothing done in that regard.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to all those that won. Boo to whoever cheated or tried to cheat.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 26, 2010)

That's bullshit :/
I was on the last clue for 3 days, and it never came to mind to use a hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084. I tried every combination of TEMPMAS and 111084 (using spaces and quotes). Now I learn that it changed, and the previous clue already had the hyphen in it?

I may be a sore loser, but that's unfair.

Congratulations to the winners either way


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 26, 2010)

...id guess so, i immediatly got to the right spot with that clue, guess there was a - already in there oo;


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 26, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> That's bullshit :/
> I was on the last clue for 3 days, and it never came to mind to use a hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084. I tried every combination of TEMPMAS and 111084 (using spaces and quotes). Now I learn that it changed, and the previous clue already had the hyphen in it?
> 
> I may be a sore loser, but that's unfair.
> ...



The last clue clearly said what to use. What to use was found between quotations. It doesn't take much really.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> That's bullshit :/
> I was on the last clue for 3 days, and it never came to mind to use a hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084. I tried every combination of TEMPMAS and 111084 (using spaces and quotes). Now I learn that it changed, and the previous clue already had the hyphen in it?
> 
> I may be a sore loser, but that's unfair.
> ...


At least you learn something ;-)

Is User 270000 still ...suspicious ?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet! A free R4i Gold, it's better than all my other flash carts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you very much GBAtemp! 

Anyways, here are my thoughts on the competition. 
I finished the first day, and in around 2 hours.  So I think it was way too easy.  The only hard part was getting started, just like last year.  Last year, you had to Ctrl-A the page to highlight everything, as the first clue was in invisible text.  I couldn't figure that out then, so I didn't have a chance.  As you can imagine, this year, I Ctrl-A'd every single page, hoping to find a clue, but it was futile.  So yeah, after searching through every single damn page that mentioned Wood R4i Gold, I decided to go to Shoptemp and Filetrip.  As luck would have it, I found the clue on Filetrip.  After that, it seemed simple enough:  Tempcast.  I made the mistake of listening to Tempcast 17 (which looked suspicious), which just stated, "I ain't afraid of no ghost."  So after an hour of searching through Ghostbusters release threads, I gave up for a while.  Then I looked through the Tempcast again, determined to figure it out; I was prepared to listen through all if them if I had to.  Luckily, I found Tempcast 12, which was obviously a clue.  From there it was just a cakewalk.  I had a little advantage of knowing the birthdays of shaun and Costello since I've been here a long time, but I admit it would have been harder for American people because they don't use the Day/Month/Year format for dates, so the number 2507 would have been meaningless to them.  (No excuse for not knowing the nationalities and birth-dates of our admins however).  When I finally completed the competition, I honestly thought I walked into a trap ending, because it was way too easy and I didn't think there were 15 total clues. 

That being said, congrats to lolzed for the sexy 3DS, and CarbonX13 for the GBAtemp.net Supercard (obvious mystery prize if you ask me)!


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 26, 2010)

iSneeze said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? The answer was TEMPMAS-111084, but all they give you is TEMPMAS and 111084. The previous revision of the clue had the hyphen already clearly marked, yet there's no sign of it here.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

You just had to figure it out?


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> You just had to figure it out?


But why would I have to figure out which of all the possible characters has to go between the two, whilst the ones that got there for the other clue revision have it already marked? Plus, the way the clue is worded, it doesn't even seem like there is anything between them, eg. TEMPMAS111084.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Hum, try the different combinations? There aren't many really...
There's -,_, a space, no space and that's about it...


----------



## bowser (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hey lolzed, remember that favour you owe me...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Believe it or not, I was stuck for the longest time on the first clue. Once I had that figured out (took about 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) the rest of it was pretty easy. I was extremely lucky to have noticed that shaun's birthday was on 25th July the day before Tempmas opened. After that, it took a bit of searching to find that Costello's birthday was also on the same day.

Also, a note on Clue #13 in the official walkthrough of the OP. That thread was created by djgarf, not dice.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 26, 2010)

Great competition!  You guys had no idea how much I thought the "23217" part of the second clue (the file name) had to do with the hunt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a list of all members who won?  I thought there was in the past competitions, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> Great competition!  You guys had no idea how much I thought the "23217" part of the second clue (the file name) had to do with the hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the list is in the first post


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Defiance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he meant a list of everyone who finished the hunt?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I think he meant.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm a little sad i didnt go on from the vpn site... i searched through the vpn site for a long time but then just left trying knowing the chances to win anything was low
still dedication won this event and congrats to all esp lolzed and carbon

new year competition?

PS - Is 3dstemp the only duplicate user?

EDIT: IMHO, i really believe Rowan deserves something... can we fill offers for him lol?


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, is there?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> damn, i didn't know what to do after wood r4 gold. :|
> lol.


me neither.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how have we could have entered? a PM?


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 26, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you searched for that last thing, you had to PM shaunj66 with a number of answers.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you had to PM tmlover with information about how you got some clues and such.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on all the winners!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

And, as Defiance asked, is it possible to get a list of everyone who finished the hunt(excluding cheaters, of course)?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't believe it. I was on the last clue...

I just did not put the hyphen in between Tempmas and the number...

FFFFUUUUCCC-

Congrats, winners. I am a little sad now, though. =(


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

bowser said:
			
		

> I was extremely lucky to have noticed that shaun's birthday was on 25th July the day before Tempmas opened. After that, it took a bit of searching to find that Costello's birthday was also on the same day.
> 
> Also, a note on Clue #13 in the official walkthrough of the OP. That thread was created by djgarf, not dice.


"happy birthday shaun and costello" 

I remember the first day I was looking/lurking some profiles and I notice some of them were already looking on Costello's profile and birthday threads ... I guess the mods checked the logs.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

Spoiler



.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, people cheated, didn't you notice?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> And, as Defiance asked, is it possible to get a list of everyone who finished the hunt(excluding cheaters, of course)?




What on earth for?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Yes, people cheated, didn't you notice?


no, i didn't participate anyway and only found this out


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, he asked and never got answered and I'm curious?


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .



what is this shiiii ? i hope everybody who uses that dies a horrible death


----------



## Squirps (Dec 26, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I can't believe it. I was on the last clue...
> 
> I just did not put the hyphen in between Tempmas and the number...
> 
> ...



I had the same problem as you...I didn't put the hyphen, I just searched TEMPMAS 111084...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I entered fake information on the Mystery Card part, though, so I wouldn't have won anyways...


----------



## bowser (Dec 26, 2010)

Never mind...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2010)

Well then here's an answer:

No.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

oooh now i found you Hatsu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3DStemp pastebin stuff

@bowser look at the link, you'll fgure it out


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .



I tried to change it to a lot of "No Cheating", but it didn't work, sadly....


----------



## bowser (Dec 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To give everyone who finished the satisfaction that they know they got all the right answers.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> oooh now i found you Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake, you just repasted that now. The real creator of the original pastebin is known.
No need to forge evidence against 3DStemp, if he really is Hatsu then the appropriate measures will be taken (i.e. BAN)


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

pointless post....


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 26, 2010)

Wowee, I won something! Thanks a bunch for the prize, GBAtemp, as well as the fun this holiday season. Tempmas was awesome enough in itself, and I can't wait for next year's.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 26, 2010)

by the way, where did this fullstop with the site come from? did someone put it in his sig?


----------



## Squirps (Dec 26, 2010)

This Pastebin site...what is supposed to be used for? O-o


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, who'll get the R4i?


----------



## Bulit (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes! 
I won a wood r4i! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks guys.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Then, who'll get the R4i?


we don't know. Costello said that they might need to redraw

@aguyyy you ppaste stuff. but i have no idea why people post hints


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 26, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan777 (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep those were the guides I found.
Kinda sucks. I really wanted to enter it, like, legit.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 26, 2010)

i cant find the flashcart mentioned in the topic post walkthru... ultra and r4i doesnt work
is it gone?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timestamp was today, entries were due in 2 days ago.


----------



## Piggy Poo (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations to everybody who won.

It was fun to hunt! I had a great time.


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 26, 2010)

Nvm.


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

Still waiting on my apology for being blown off about 3DStemp T_T...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, I skipped the first 3 steps and I never knew it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clarification: I actually just browsed that footer at the bottom of th GBAtemp page. I skipped the first three steps lol.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who won, this was really fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I screwed up on clue 5; instead of finding the real clue I read a comment by "temp" on one of the VPN packages about liking something on Facebook and spent a whole evening turning Facebook upside down looking for a profile! Lol, well done me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I wasn't going mad.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Still waiting on my apology for being blown off about 3DStemp T_T...


Not gonna happen. The contest was completely random, and just because *you* entered doesn't guarantee you're going to win.

Besides, when it comes down to this, these events are aimed to be fun. They're not intended to reward people with large postcounts or anything, they're intended for everybody. Although if it does turn out that 3DStemp was indeed an alternate account of the previously banned mass-evader Hatsu, then the winner for that entry will be redrawn. That's a 1/110 chance of winning the remaining R4i Gold.


----------



## parrasvolta (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! I actually win something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know i dont have much posts (actually almost zero, i like more "listening" than "talking"), but i have been visited the web for a year and a little more i think, almost every day, so thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You make this hangover i have a lot less uncomfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry my english...


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The term you are looking for is “lurker”.


----------



## techfreak101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great job everyone, i should have looked at the beginning of each sentence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sniff* someone does understand me!!!!!!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no I don't. I just read peoples minds


----------



## Lacius (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, I won something. Thanks. Congratulations to everyone else who won something as well.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang! I can't believe I was so close to the end! I got to step 14 and searched all around m.gbatemp.net! I searched all over the place until I gave up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eh, oh well...Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay for the winners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually skipped the entire shoptemp part and finished it later.

The VPN site had me stuck for about half a day, kept ignoring half the page and read "blah blah coupon for blah blah". Finally gave up and looked around for recent changes by Costello and found the R4 super ultra mega thingy with the youtube link. After finishing the whole thing the PM instructions talked about a coupon. Hit myself on the head for not seeing it and finished.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea um... was on the right track, but that to much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats winners...


----------



## Bulit (Dec 26, 2010)

When will the prizes be shipped by the way?


----------



## Splych (Dec 26, 2010)

zomg LOLZED ! 
the guy with the pichu who typed a lot and drooled xDD .

congrats to all the winners ! 
i couldn't even get past the first clue, it was too hard


----------



## Weon Saturn (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh great, I had forgotten about this contest entirely. I was busy with it on the first day, but because I had a lot of school stuff in the vacation to do............

But anyway, Congratulations to those who have won..........


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> zomg LOLZED !
> the guy with the pichu who typed a lot and drooled xDD .
> 
> congrats to all the winners !
> i couldn't even get past the first clue, it was too hard


he'l definitly drool over his 3DS when it comes out resulting in a broken 3DS in the 1st day


----------



## pilloughtalk (Dec 26, 2010)

The clue that stuck me the longest was the one about "the Beyblade Question" because I didn't know about the Ask GBATemp! thing.  When I finally noticed it, I got to the end quickly.  After sending the PM, I kept checking the message tracker to see if it was read and if there was any sort of notification as to my being in the drawing or how many others were or anything of that nature.  Alas, the PM still shows as being unread, so I did not get my satisfaction.  It was a fun diversion for a couple hours though.

Congratulations and happy holidays to all.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 26, 2010)

Props to who ever figured any of these hints. Lmao.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 26, 2010)

Im rather comfused. I got to the last clue and searched for "TEMPMAS" and the number that i was told to use and i was not prompted with any kind of final instructions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2010)

pilloughtalk said:
			
		

> The clue that stuck me the longest was the one about "the Beyblade Question" because I didn't know about the Ask GBATemp! thing.  When I finally noticed it, I got to the end quickly.  After sending the PM, I kept checking the message tracker to see if it was read and if there was any sort of notification as to my being in the drawing or how many others were or anything of that nature.  Alas, the PM still shows as being unread, so I did not get my satisfaction.  It was a fun diversion for a couple hours though.
> 
> Congratulations and happy holidays to all.


I sent the PM and I got a reply not too long afterwards confirming that I was the third to finish.

It amuses me that Overlord Nadrian failed to finish the first clue.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait, after you finished we were supposed to get a confirmation PM?

I didn't get anything and finished it on the second or third day =(


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 26, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Wait, after you finished we were supposed to get a confirmation PM?
> 
> I didn't get anything and finished it on the second or third day =(


yea I did the last clue "Search for "TEMPMAS" followed by the number corresponding to the ID of the person in charge of magazine staff for more information." and got no final instructions or PM.


----------



## Magus (Dec 26, 2010)

nope no PM confirmation


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh good

So at least I finished it


----------



## Fluto (Dec 26, 2010)

Nooo i lost


----------



## deishido (Dec 26, 2010)

"TM-HUNT"






 I never saw that, I just saw TEMPMAS 

lol, but whatever, I kinda cheated so whoo-hoo!
(looked up some of the walkthroughs and replaced them with "No Cheating" but that was after I gave up on the last step  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2010)

Didn't completely get it right, I thought the 2507 referred to Thuglife (ID 25) and DJGarf (ID 70). 

Fantastic work though, congratz to everyone involved!


----------



## validb (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really had a lot of fun with the hunt, lookin forwards the the next one allready ^^


----------



## Frogman (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn,






 I tried really hard...
Oh well congrats to the winners


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pilloughtalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so after sending the pm you were supposed to get a confirmation
wat the heck
i finished it on the second day and i didn't get any confirmation


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You weren't supposed to


----------



## pilloughtalk (Dec 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> so after sending the pm you were supposed to get a confirmation
> wat the heck
> i finished it on the second day and i didn't get any confirmation




To be clear, nothing said I was going to get a confirmation.  I was just hoping for something so I kept checking.  Since the message tracker still shows the PM as being unread, my impatience was never rewarded.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 26, 2010)

"TM-HUNT-"  Where do you get that?  It said that nowhere on the page...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pilloughtalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reply?
I PM'd tmlover and didn't get a reply back.


----------



## mameks (Dec 26, 2010)

O hai, i just finished the last clue, what do I do?




Congrats to the winners


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 26, 2010)

pilloughtalk said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know how protokun got a pm
i didn't


----------



## evandixon (Dec 26, 2010)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Im rather comfused. I got to the last clue and searched for "TEMPMAS" and the number that i was told to use and i was not prompted with any kind of final instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part changed every so often to help avoid cheaters.


----------



## rezen (Dec 26, 2010)

Woop Woop!! Feels ages since I've won something!! Well done to lolzed (you're so lucky!) and CarbonX13. (and you as well!)

This was lots of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was begging to say something after I got my entry in! It was really well done - no source looking or googling needed.

I've sent a pm about my address to shaunj66.

Hope you've all had a great xmas and you'll soon have a happy new year.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe it's because I finished relatively quickly; it probably wasn't necessary, but I was quick after all, it could have stopped after the first few hours or something.


----------



## Magus (Dec 26, 2010)

mmm guys i sent a PM to both shaunj66 and tj_cool explaining my address problem and i still haven't received a reply... should i start to worry?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> mmm guys i sent a PM to both shaunj66 and tj_cool explaining my address problem and i still haven't received a reply... should i start to worry?


No.
They'll respond soon. Don't worry.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That last step was so easy...  all I had to do was add a "-"
I can't believe I gave up on that step.  It was the last one too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, congratulations to all the winners! I bet there's a party going on at lolzed's house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I had to add a "-" because it told me to search TEMPMAS instead of "TM-HUNT-") ._.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't even take part in this.

Kudos to -snip- the winners.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 27, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I didn't even take part in this.
> 
> Kudos to -snip- the winners.


Lol.

Neither did I.


----------



## Nyutan (Dec 27, 2010)

Aw man I didn't win anything.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 27, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would i have? it told me to search "tempas" and the number after it. said nothing about hyphens...


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 27, 2010)

DAMMIT!
I was stuck on the LAST CLUE.
I fail.

But congratz to lolzed!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATUALTIONS lolzed!
Man, I remember you wanting it so bad and now you won it!
I'm so happy to be a part of your victory


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 27, 2010)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> UniqueGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ Add a hyphen (-)???? Why would I add a hyphen when if I recall (cant say for sure since the advance search help is down, what a coincidence...!) if you add a hyphen it will ignore the number and just search for the word? I tried + and the "" but whould I try something that ignores what was asked to search for?. Besides thats the last clue b4 the PM, why didnt the instructions clearly said to search adding a hyphen? Its not like everyone was on that clue, a lot of people didnt even finish the first clues... Hyphens... wow...


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

its funny that lolzed doesn't even know he won (..i think)
his profile says the last time he came on was today morning at 8:02 am and this was posted at 9:20 am

im guessing he will jump out of his chair and scream when he finds out
someone should make a video (...)


----------



## Issac (Dec 27, 2010)

I also found something funny about the special number 2507... 
first thug4life and djgarf... then I went back to g-online and looked at release 2507 for DS releases instea... kung fu panda in japanese released on: 25th of july! that reminded me of costellos and shaunj66s birthday


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 27, 2010)

That still makes no sense.  It changes, then nothing reflected the change but that?  I swear I searched TEMPMAS-id whatever over 15 times and nothing worked.  :\


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> That still makes no sense.  It changes, then nothing reflected the change but that?  I swear I searched TEMPMAS-id whatever over 15 times and nothing worked.  :\


Yeah, I know. Everyone who got the "TM-HUNT-" one had it really easy, but then they decided to remove any indication of having to put a hyphen there and made it seem like TEMPMAS111084 was correct. I went through *every* general search box on this site with that and different combinations, including quotes and spaces.
EDIT: I also went through the first few pages of results for "TEMPMAS 111084" to see if the clue was hiding amongst them, wasting hours.


----------



## Lightake (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners.
OH MY God , it's so difficult to get to the last step .


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> its funny that lolzed doesn't even know he won (..i think)
> his profile says the last time he came on was today morning at 8:02 am and this was posted at 9:20 am
> 
> im guessing he will jump out of his chair and scream when he finds out
> someone should make a video (...)


Don't worry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



naglaro00 and I told him on Facebook.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 27, 2010)

I WON!


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 27, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I WON!


YES  C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I WON!


*mugs*


----------



## lolzed (Dec 27, 2010)

Still can't believe it....


*Thanks GBAtemp!*


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 27, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly...how the heck were people supposed to find TM-HUNT-after it changed?  Kinda like ending the event early and not telling anyone.  That pisses me off, I spent a lot of time and annoyance puzzling over that.


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

3DS was here and had nothing to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mimimimimimmmimiimimimimimimiimimi. dont cry, its just a game


----------



## rofflwaffls (Dec 27, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Still can't believe it....
> 
> 
> *Thanks GBAtemp!*


ofc I bought the preorder for ya.  lol ofc I didn't

Your welcome.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 27, 2010)

i hope who won have fun with their prize. i didnt understand any good clue which way to search. it was a good lesson for the 1st time i had plenty fantasy and will to use fantasy for finding clues


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> i hope who won have fun with their prize. i didnt understand any good clue which way to search. *it was a good lesson for the 1st time i had plenty fantasy and will to use fantasy for finding clues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hum, what?
Did I just understand you had *fantasies* during tempmas? Like, the ones that you fap to?


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Still can't believe it....
> 
> 
> *Thanks GBAtemp!*


i wish i could i have that feeling
i never had it

congrats and have fun with you 3ds
please make a video when you get it and post your impression
i wanna see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im gonna go make a 

i wonder when the redraw takes place


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 27, 2010)

OH MY GOD I WON!! Thanks GBAtemp!! Not the 3DS, but still awesome prize!! =D


----------



## Irock23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I saw the R4i Gold part, but it didn't click to me that it was part of the clues...............


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD I WON!! Thanks GBAtemp!! Not the 3DS, but still awesome prize!! =D


lucky you

its funny that the top 2 winners are finding out after 12-13 hours of posting


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People have lives, that's why...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? They have other things to do other than browsing the internet. OH you.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> People have lives, that's why...
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Dec 26 2010, 10:57 PM) So? They have other things to do other than browsing the internet. OH you.



@both 
wow i feel lifeless because its holidays


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I WON!



That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? That's your epic and historical shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
*G R A T S!!!*


----------



## Costello (Dec 27, 2010)

1) turns out 3dstemp is indeed Hatsu, and he also posted walkthroughs/guides on the web... We banned him, of course. We are discussing what to do with the prize, thinking of maybe giving it to Rowan, since he was the first to finish the Hunt (and quickly too)

2) monkat: i know what you mean, but your assumption was baseless, new members can get prizes too. New doesn't necessarily mean bad/cheating. BUT you were right in this particular case, after what p1ngpong found out, so you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) @people complaining about the hyphen, a lot of people DID get it (they thought of putting a hypen after "tempmas" yes) so it's just a few of you. Sorry if you didn't think of it but that's also part of the challenge. Previous clues were changed multiple times, at some point you had to guess more difficult numbers and that was quite challenging too.

4) you can pm us about address changes but we will not reply, we'll just send one global PM  to everyone when the prizes are sent.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 1) turns out 3dstemp is indeed Hatsu, and he also posted walkthroughs/guides on the web... We banned him, of course. We are discussing what to do with the prize, thinking of maybe giving it to Rowan, since he was the first to finish the Hunt (and quickly too)
> 
> 2) monkat: i know what you mean, but your assumption was baseless, new members can get prizes too. New doesn't necessarily mean bad/cheating. BUT you were right in this particular case, after what p1ngpong found out, so you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!
> 
> ...


About how many people entered Tempmas?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 1) turns out 3dstemp is indeed Hatsu, and he also posted walkthroughs/guides on the web... We banned him, of course. We are discussing what to do with the prize, thinking of maybe giving it to Rowan, since he was the first to finish the Hunt (and quickly too)
> 
> 2) monkat: i know what you mean, but your assumption was baseless, new members can get prizes too. New doesn't necessarily mean bad/cheating. BUT you were right in this particular case, after what p1ngpong found out, so you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!
> 
> ...








  HATSU?!?!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

shouldn't the r4i gold be redrawn
it would be fair to everyone

but i guess finishing first should get you something
...
...
...
i donno pick one - give to rowan or redraw


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 1) turns out 3dstemp is indeed Hatsu, and he also posted walkthroughs/guides on the web... We banned him, of course. We are discussing what to do with the prize, thinking of maybe giving it to Rowan, since he was the first to finish the Hunt (and quickly too)
> 
> 2) monkat: i know what you mean, but your assumption was baseless, new members can get prizes too. New doesn't necessarily mean bad/cheating. BUT you were right in this particular case, after what p1ngpong found out, so you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!
> 
> ...



I've still got a question about that.  Why did it show "TEMPMAS" instead of "TM-HUNT"?  That effectively made it impossible to get any further.  Kind of unfair if you ask me(I'm not complaining.  Or rather, I am, only because the wrong clue was there, which you couldn't do anything with.)


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 27, 2010)

Who the hell's Hatsu?

Grats Lolzed.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Who the hell's Hatsu?
> 
> Grats Lolzed.


i dont know who he is
but i think its some guy who got banned last year and wanted to get revenge so he tried to ruin tempmas for everyone by posting walkthroughs and guides on pastebin and another website so people could cheat
he entered him self and won and people started questioning some guy with 0 posts named - 3dstemp
so costello said that he is legit but then later proved by p1ngp0ng that he is hatsu
so then costello is like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then everyone was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 x2507 (lol)
and then costello is like come and get some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then he became  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and banned him
and then people were like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then we are went back to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and all hatsu got was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and im guessing Infinite Zero is hatsu because he has the same avatar and hes 50% warned and he has the same user title and he has a signature relating to hatsu


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Infinite Zero isn't as much of an asshat.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, the clue was changed to "TEMPMAS" to avoid cheating. It was "TM-HUNT-" earlier. The thing is, they didn't say that there was supposed to be a hyphen with the new clue.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but he posted walkthroughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and i update my above post - extended my story


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> and im guessing Infinite Zero is hatsu because he has the same avatar and hes 50% warned and he has the same user title and he has a signature relating to hatsu



Please stop saying shit. She's not Hatsu. *SHE. SHE.* Please. You are really annoying me right now.

So that also means that RoboticBuddy is JPH since he has the same avatar?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 27, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I'm annoyed about.  It's that I TRIED TEMPMAS-111084.  It never worked, just gave me the generic "no matches found" message.


----------



## luigirulze (Dec 27, 2010)

Feh. Looks like you win.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to lolzed (free 3DS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  and everyone else who could figure out how the hell to enter!

oh, and a cookie to anyone who gets the reference in this post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Tempmas All!


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 27, 2010)

OK lets see, the most people who actually finished it had the clue with hyphens and ready to search.. but then they changed it so people wouldn't cheat.... so in other words, they just ended the competition earlier with the 150+ that had already finished it? If you were going to change the clue why not give the same possibilities to find it that the first 150+ had. People who guessed it after the change must had been desperate to use a hyphen when it means to ignore that word...


----------



## bowser (Dec 27, 2010)

It wasn't a wrong clue at all. The original clue there was "TM-HUNT-" which was later changed to "TEMPMAS" (to trap the cheaters I presume). So those who saw TM-HUNT- were supposed to search for TM-HUNT- followed by a number and those who saw TEMPMAS were supposed to search for TEMPMAS- followed by a number.


----------



## betterman (Dec 27, 2010)

Good Tempmas! Here I got one question: How can GBATEMP select the people for the first prize?

Supposed that there five people( maybe) reached the final steps, then how did GBATEMP select the one for giving the first prize? Make a lot draft? Then how can it make fair to others who did not get the luck lot? I think GBATEMP should make clearly to anyone who join this TEMPMAS.


----------



## bowser (Dec 27, 2010)

betterman said:
			
		

> Good Tempmas! Here I got one question: How can GBATEMP select the people for the first prize?
> 
> Supposed that there five people( maybe) reached the final steps, then how did GBATEMP select the one for giving the first prize? Make a lot draft? Then how can it make fair to others who did not get the luck lot? I think GBATEMP should make clearly to anyone who join this TEMPMAS.


It's explained in the first post....a software program was used to select the winners.


----------



## Bulit (Dec 27, 2010)

When will our prizes be shipped?


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!
I died on the 14th hint


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> When will our prizes be shipped?



There will be a public announcement (not by pm) to all GBAtemp users saying when the gifts will have shipped. How long it takes for the gift to arrive after they've been shipped depends on where you live.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2010)

GET BACK ON TOPIC!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> GET BACK ON TOPIC!


Y-Yes, Sir! *does the military salute*


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> GET BACK ON TOPIC!



My sincere apologies.


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry to be OT but if 3dstemp got banned for being hatsu then does that mean there will be a re-draw to decide who gets the extra r4i gold?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> sorry to be OT but if 3dstemp got banned for being hatsu then does that mean there will be a re-draw to decide who gets the extra r4i gold?
> A re-draw or to give it to Rowan who finished the hunt first, and quickly.
> 
> or this quote
> ...


Which I approve.


----------



## bowser (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 1) turns out 3dstemp is indeed Hatsu, and he also posted walkthroughs/guides on the web... We banned him, of course. We are discussing what to do with the prize, thinking of maybe giving it to Rowan, since he was the first to finish the Hunt (and quickly too)
> 
> 2) monkat: i know what you mean, but your assumption was baseless, new members can get prizes too. New doesn't necessarily mean bad/cheating. BUT you were right in this particular case, after what p1ngpong found out, so you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you missed this...


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Oh my god. You really think I'm Hatsu?
> 
> PSN or p1ngy told me to stop copying Hatsu's profile avatar and etc since uh, he did something really bad.


You...? *HATSU?!*



Spoiler


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats to the winners.

Pretty cut that I got up to the final clue, and didn't even think of adding the hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084, however THAT IS LIFE.

I'm not going to complain, I'm just cut I couldn't get passed the final step xD

Eh, who wouldn't be cut, knowing they were at the final step and knowing a hyphen was the only thing between them and a preordered 3DS.. haha!


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 27, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winners.
> 
> Pretty cut that I got up to the final clue, and didn't even think of adding the hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084, however THAT IS LIFE.
> 
> ...




Actually, its not only the hyphen, its the fact that the first 150+ people got their last step served on a gold plate, they knew what to search for and had nothing to figure out on it, but the others simply couldnt figure out to add a hyphen simply cuz it says it ignores words. If you were going to do that why not just end the competition earlier?


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

mimimimimimiimiimimimimimimimiimimimi. why dont you accept that you could atleast try it ?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 27, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> About how many people entered Tempmas?


Well doing some maths, 
I previously said there were at least 140 entries.
There are 32 winners.

Finally I'm quoted in another post saying there's a 1/110 chance of winning a redraw.
HMM, that would imply that the current winners are out of the equation, so that's 110 + 32 = 142 total entries.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm too dumb for this XD
I didn't even spot the Wood R4i Gold in the poem XD


----------



## KevInChester (Dec 27, 2010)

I gave up on clue 13, didn't think I'd got that far!  D'oh.  Ah well, it was great fun and I'm relieved I managed to work out the clues up until that far.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 27, 2010)

Wooo I won !
That's my first TempMas contest I participate in.
and the first game/quizz I complete successfully.
My CycloDS evo is getting buggy with saving file, that will be useful.

Congratulation to Lolzed too !

Thank you GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That was a nice hunt game, not too hard, except for one clue.




			
				Arras said:
			
		

> I used a... different... way to find the tempcast clue. I had no idea about Ep 12, but because IE refused to load the page correctly I tried checking out the source, and I found one of the MP3 files was uploaded to gbatemp.net/up and had a weird name. Copied and pasted that in the adress bar to get the clue.


I did the same, looked at the source, and found the filename was different. copy/pasted, and that's where I had a difficulties, I first understood "GIF VPN" but I couldn't find any Gif Image of the VPN footer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suspected that VPN website days ago, back from the TempMas announcement, as it said "check anything out of the ordinary" and is was really suspicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though, I thought a clue couldn't be on a hosting website, as they have nothing to do with GBAtemp at all.
But, then, I spent 4 hours on VPN website to read all the pages and disclaimers, when I finally learned the name of the VPN owner. All went clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to look for a "cheap VPN" account.

I tried the coupon in shoptemp, but it didn't work, so I forfeit (for the day).
Next day, I went back to Coupon page were I noticed "It can only be used on 1 particular item", (previous day I tried the coupon without selecting any item) so I searched for a Tempmas item, bingo !

The next clues were easy, up to 2507.
It was an important number to 2 members, I searched in the member list and found J-Rod102507 and zach2507, but none were registered in 2004  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then, re-read the Costello hints "very important members", that's when I though about birthday, so I checked the admin list and found it


----------



## mollekemiel (Dec 27, 2010)

i found a rhyme on this page http://gbatemp.net/t270098-wood-firmware-v1-20
did'nt ring a bell, now i know why    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I realy was convinced that it was the second clue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










anyway, it was realy hard, those clues could mean anything, kudos for those who made it ( and almost made it).


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

I wasn't interested to win that's why I never got past the 1st clue. I had no idea on what to listen to on the Tempcast thingy ;_;


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Fair as said in my previous post  "speddy" Rowan deserves it. He looks like a regular temper ( I don't know him personaly ). For sure he was clever and he didn't read/write/cheat with guides. A redraw looks cheaper.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 27, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Pretty cut that I got up to the final clue, and didn't even think of adding the hyphen between TEMPMAS and 111084, however THAT IS LIFE.


OH MY.

ALL I HAD TO DO WAS PUT A HYPHEN!?!?!??!
FFFFFFFFF-

Oh well. Congratz to lolzed!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail.


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

Next year, I shall win :3
Also, kiafazool: fail.


----------



## dills2 (Dec 27, 2010)

i shall win next years tempmas tomorrow before it even starts


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

One last comment, it took me quite some time to figure out that searching while using the lite skin wouldn't work because of the different search engines in different skins. Just thought I should let everyone know.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 2) monkat:you do deserve an apology, which I now present before you!



Wooh!

Goal +1!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL I'm so stupid.
I didn't even notice that the first letters were the clue >_< *hits himself*
Oh well, congratz to all winnerz!


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess we're all in agreement, then?
Most of us seem to be for Rowan getting the rebanned and disqualified 3DStemp/Hatsu's prize; the R4i Gold.

And anyone else who wants to not accept their prize talk to the boss about that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 27, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> I guess we're all in agreement, then?
> Most of us seem to be for Rowan getting the rebanned and disqualified 3DStemp/Hatsu's prize; the R4i Gold.


No, we aren't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/t271575-who-should-be-g...p;#entry3353465


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how the hell am i annoying you
that was like the only post i made on this thread relating to this topic
so stop you're a phail not a fail but a PHAIL


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> how the hell am i annoying you


You just annoy people in general.
Not just in this thread but others too.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i accept my fail


----------



## Defiance (Dec 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 4) you can pm us about address changes but we will not reply, we'll just send one global PM  to everyone when the prizes are sent.



Should we PM an admin the address we want used?  The reason I ask is because I would prefer to have the address as the one in my ShopTemp Address Book, which I just edited recently but did not use it as my address for the hint.


----------



## Magus (Dec 27, 2010)

i PMed both costello and shaunj66 with the address i want used... hope i did the right thing


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 28, 2010)

Just a question.. it's related to the quote below. In the end, was anyone found cheating?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> By entering the game, you agree that your name and address will be publicly disclosed on GBATEMP.NET if it is found that you cheated the game (by reading guides or walkthrough, we know those exist and we know who's cheating) if you have been cheating to get here now is the time to give up unless you want public humiliation and your personal information revealed to everyone.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

Let's see. This.



			
				kiafazool said:
			
		

> how the hell am i annoying you
> that was like the only post i made on this thread relating to this topic
> so stop you're a phail not a fail but a PHAIL
> 
> ...



More where that came from. Actually, let's look at this entire thread shall we?

http://gbatemp.net/t258097-is-this-a-okay-microsd-card

But, I digress. Congratulations to lolzed and everyone who won. And Rowan for awesomely getting it first. Hope you enjoy your 3DS lolzed!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 28, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Just a question.. it's related to the quote below. In the end, was anyone found cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they even had to remove one of them from the list of winners. And I'm guessing the guy who posted a walkthrough on pastebin. Probably others too.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 28, 2010)

guys, enough with the failure, this is supposed to be the last few days before 2011, and the 3ds looming on the horizon with its 250$USD pricetag


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 28, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that thread was me asking if it is okay to buy that card 
we have threads like that everyday
what the heck is annoying about the
that argument just happened i said sorry


----------



## dilav (Dec 28, 2010)

I didnt have the dang "-" sign, got so confused on what to search, thought that the search was related to gbatemp mobile or mobile or something. Had no clue I was so close away. Oh well haha. congratz to the winners and the people who figured it out.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 28, 2010)

I Missed out a LOT. ZZZZZ


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 28, 2010)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> I didnt have the dang "-" sign, got so confused on what to search, thought that the search was related to gbatemp mobile or mobile or something. Had no clue I was so close away. Oh well haha. congratz to the winners and the people who figured it out.



Exactly the point, first people who finished had what to search for easily, with no changes whatsoever. Who would guess to add a hyphen to it. I do think its not fair for everyone playing "the game"  having in mind everyone should had the same possibilities to win, after the change it was obvious "the game" was over. You could say whatever you want but in a raffle type game everyone should have the same possibilities to win, this game was not fair at all. 

Its not that they couldn't change the clues, of course they could but if they were indeed going to change it, why not give the same difficulty the previous clue had? About the cheating part, well its too bad people cheated, sometimes you cant control the internet and what its thrown in it, cheating would had affected the people who actually did it without any help and they knew it, but I think its their business if they wanted to "help" others or not, in the end the 3DS was going to be gifted anyways...


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh stop crying about it, direct your anger at the retards who made them implement the last minute anti-cheating measure in the first place, rather than the admins for missing out one character when typing out a hint. Seriously some of you need a hobby. Don't forget this was a free contest, they didn't have to run one.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 28, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Oh stop crying about it, direct your anger at the retards who made them implement the last minute anti-cheating measure in the first place, rather than the admins for missing out one character when typing out a hint. Seriously some of you need a hobby. Don't forget this was a free contest, they didn't have to run one.



True, but they did ran it, no one told them to do it, they just did and since they did then they should had done it correctly. Again, It wasn't fair since the possibilities were not the same for everyone, and no they didnt forgot about the character, it was deliberately done. Why would I be mad at those retards who "helped" others, its their business. And its not being mad at anything, since this was a raffle then everyone should had the same possibilities to win. Ive never seen a raffle where you simply cant enter since the rules where changed in the end. Rules were pretty clear indeed but you cant control what others do over the internet...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 28, 2010)

the clues were changed accordingly, had you done everything correctly you would not have run into any problems.
now I'd strongly recommend that you stop complaining and deal with the results, before a higher power intervenes.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 28, 2010)

Higher power huh? Whats this now a religion forum? hmm, whatever whats truth is truth, here or anywhere else... Anyways forget this, ive got more important things to do...


----------



## deishido (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah, the hyphen thing was a little unfair... Oh well, moving on to the next!

St. Valentemp's Day?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 28, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Higher power huh? Whats this now a religion forum? hmm, whatever whats truth is truth, here or anywhere else... Anyways forget this, ive got more important things to do...



You're fishing for a flamewar.  OBVIOUSLY he means an admin or mod -_-;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2010)

Just to make something clear. You ALL HAD THE SAME CHANCES!

The last clue was changed after few days from the start of the Hunt, you had the same amount of time as any other temper WITH THE ORIGINAL CLUE, it was changed after few days due to cheaters.
It is your "own fault" that you didn't try harder to complete it sooner!

This post is directed to all people who complain about not having the same chances, you had exactly the same chances, don't you think we changed anything only for you, we changed clues for EVERYBODY.
If you had tried harder and gave in more time, you would have come to an easier last clue, again, due to the cheaters, last clue had to be changed, unfortunately, but that is the case!

Please, do not derail this thread, and mess it up with crap!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 29, 2010)

what happened to the last r4i gold?


----------



## Defiance (Dec 29, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to know this..  I cannot say I am very comfortable sending my address via PM, but maybe through an email.  Is there a way for the admins to just check my address book on ShopTemp?


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 29, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> wtfisausername said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Everyone had the same chance. Now, if you're going to complain any more, there's a little x at the top right. Click it.


----------



## ericling (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! Congratz to the winner and what a cool game!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 30, 2010)

I feel kinda dumb. I didn't bother getting past clue #1, and I think I mistakenly linked someone to clue #2 (they asked for firmware, I gave them a contest clue).
And I spent an hour staring at the footer of GBAtemp, and I was thinking the whole time that the VPN1EURO thing wasn't there before. I didn't bother clicking it.

And to the dude who thought it was rigged: Wood R4 is exclusive to GBAtemp. There's no reason for it to be somewhere else.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2010)

I got to step 2.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 2, 2011)

What a challenge! i now understand how difficult it is to enter, and even then, just for a CHANCE, rather than actually winning something. Congratulations to the winners, I am EPICALLY jealous of lolzed and the SCDS2 GBAtemp ltd edition winners especially cuz i don't need an r4 (m3 is better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) but other than that i enjoyed the challenge (new record of 2nd clue whoo!) and am eagerly waiting for the March release of the 3ds.now BACK TO BLACK OPS PS3 WHOO!


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, but... Well, I just think it's not the right idea to require people to work so hard just for a chance to win something at Christmas-time. It's like a parent telling his kids that he got one of them a nice gift, but they have to find it via scavenger hunt, and the kid who finds it first gets it. I thought this was a fun idea once, but the whole deal just causes a bunch of strife and jealousy. Not exactly Christmas spirit, you know?

That's just my two cents... I hope the next Tempmas is more giveaway-oriented.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 4, 2011)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winners, but... Well, I just think it's not the right idea to require people to work so hard just for a chance to win something at Christmas-time. It's like a parent telling his kids that he got one of them a nice gift, but they have to find it via scavenger hunt, and the kid who finds it first gets it. I thought this was a fun idea once, but the whole deal just causes a bunch of strife and jealousy. Not exactly Christmas spirit, you know?
> 
> That's just my two cents... I hope the next Tempmas is more giveaway-oriented.


You realize the prizes are FREE? 
I don't see any problem in here.


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Smash Br0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's just annoyed deep down because he thought that despite the small chance of being the one lucky 3ds winner, he would be it and be all "omg, i never expected to win"


----------



## lolzed (Jan 4, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(time to suck it up to him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## bowser (Jan 5, 2011)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winners, but... Well, I just think *it's not the right idea to require people to work so hard just for a chance to win something* at Christmas-time. It's like a parent telling his kids that he got one of them a nice gift, but they have to find it via scavenger hunt, and the kid who finds it first gets it. I thought this was a fun idea once, but the whole deal just causes a bunch of strife and jealousy. Not exactly Christmas spirit, you know?
> 
> That's just my two cents... I hope the next Tempmas is more giveaway-oriented.


No pain no gain.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jan 6, 2011)

_You realize the prizes are FREE?
I don't see any problem in here._

Doesn't matter if they're free or not... The winners had to work to win them, so they're not completely "free" anyway.

_he's just annoyed deep down because he thought that despite the small chance of being the one lucky 3ds winner, he would be it and be all "omg, i never expected to win"_

Not really. After the second clue, I decided that the miniscule chance of winning something was not worth the time and effort required to decipher the clues.

I'm generally pessimistic about winning giveaways - I don't get disappointed that way.

_(time to suck it up to him)_

I don't care, I just don't think it's the right idea for Tempmas.

_No pain no gain._

How would you like it if you had to solve a puzzle for a chance to get a Christmas present? Wouldn't you be bitter if you spent even a few hours trying to solve it, only to find out that you did not win anything? I would think that I wasted my time... I admit to entering many such contests in the past, and in my experience it's better to quit while you are ahead - your time is more valuable than a slight chance at winning a prize.

Again, just my thoughts! It's nice of GBAtemp to do any kind of giveaway at all. I merely think that Christmas time is not the time for scavenger hunts, or the disappointment that comes from wasting one's efforts. With more standard giveaways, said disappointment is much lessened, since the time investment required is only minutes instead of hours. Even last year's Tempmas was better than this year's, IMO - the creations submitted as entries by our community were enjoyed by those who saw them, so even those who didn't win anything got a little Christmas spirit.

Christmas and competition don't mix well if you ask me. With standard giveaways, or giveaways with easy entry requirements, most Tempers will participate and might be suprised if they win. With giveaways like scavenger hunts or puzzles, many Tempers won't even bother playing, and those that do play but don't win will be more bitter since it wasted more of their time than a standard giveaway would have.

That's all I've got to say about this.


----------



## bowser (Jan 6, 2011)

Any type of competition will always have winners and losers and there will always be some disappointment. It's usually the younger lot that gets disappointed.

Some people participated just for fun and don't care about winning or losing.

Anyway, this is starting to go off topic. Wish you a Happy New Year!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winners, but... Well, I just think it's not the right idea to require people to work so hard just for a chance to win something at Christmas-time. It's like a parent telling his kids that he got one of them a nice gift, but they have to find it via scavenger hunt, and the kid who finds it first gets it. I thought this was a fun idea once, but the whole deal just causes a bunch of strife and jealousy. Not exactly Christmas spirit, you know?
> 
> That's just my two cents... I hope the next Tempmas is more giveaway-oriented.


It's not like it was difficult. It was actually fun.

Besides, there are a huge amount of members here. It would be incredibly expensive to give something away to all of the members. Even so, we must consider that some may never actually visit and therefore wouldn't know there's anything to gain. With those problems, they may have to limit giving something away to the more active members. Even then, I have no idea who you are.

This year's competition was fine.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jan 8, 2011)

_It's not like it was difficult. It was actually fun._

That's your opinion... I'm sure many of us didn't think it was fun at all, and it was plenty difficult IMO.

_Besides, there are a huge amount of members here. It would be incredibly expensive to give something away to all of the members. Even so, we must consider that some may never actually visit and therefore wouldn't know there's anything to gain. With those problems, they may have to limit giving something away to the more active members._

So you think the most active members should be catered to? And I don't see how doing a regular giveaway would be any more expensive. The prizes themselves were great, it's just the manner of winning them that I find unfitting.

_Even then, I have no idea who you are._

Why does that matter? Who I am is not important - I'm just voicing my opinion.
_
This year's competition was fine._

Again, your opinion. I think Tempmas 2010 catered to the most active members.

What's done is done, though... I just hope next Tempmas will be more standard.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 8, 2011)

My only complaint was them changing it midway through.  THAT is what annoyed em about it.  Otherwise...it WAS kind of enjoyable.


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 8, 2011)

what happened to the r4i gold that was won by 3DSTemp?????????????

who gets it?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2011)

@Smash Br0
You realize that if you wanted to win,you'll do it.If you don't,then don't.
That's what you did,and that's good for you.
This contest was _optional_,so stop complaining. Some win,some lose,people should accept that.

Did it cater to frequent members?Sure. The fact you had to go to filetrip and shoptemp gave that away. But if you know your way(lurkers for example) this wouldn't be a problem. Besides it's weird if a new user won(like 3DStemp,who turned out to be Hatsu,but that's a different thing).

Oh and I was joking about the sucking up thing,don't take it wrongly.


----------



## parrasvolta (Jan 10, 2011)

Days ago i explain my situation with my activity with the site and someone told me i am a lurker, first time i heard the term, generally i visit the site just for see new the realeses and the news on homebrews, one day notice the topic about the tempmas hunt, find it interesting, do it, have fun and win, i wasnt expecting to win.


----------

